# Runescape



## RipFox (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone play runescape and is a member cus me and my friend are looking for clan members you get 50k for joining if your interested PM me


----------



## Xenke (Jul 29, 2011)

More like Buffoonscape!

Anyway, wrong section, etc.


----------



## RipFox (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh where should I post this than?


----------



## Xenke (Jul 29, 2011)

Should be in Three Frags. I've already requested that the thread be moved, so don't make another one!


----------



## RipFox (Jul 29, 2011)

K thank you and sorry


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2011)

I like to refer to Runescape as the underperforming PC's WoW.

Which in it's function is exactly the same. 

Omg... I haven't touched this in years... Brings back old memories before Asargania was even opened though... Damn that was a long time ago...


----------



## RipFox (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm poor I can't afford WoW 15 bucks a month no way!!!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2011)

RipFox said:


> I'm poor I can't afford WoW 15 bucks a month no way!!!



But that's the same price as Runescape Premium isn't it?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 29, 2011)

Eww runescape. Totally not worth the monthly fee. Actually, no game is worth a momthly fee


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 29, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> But that's the same price as Runescape Premium isn't it?



Runescape is 6 bucks in the USA. 

The game however, is awful boring once you've spent 8 years on it.


----------



## RipFox (Jul 29, 2011)

After 8 years ya it gets boring


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Runescape is 6 bucks in the USA.
> 
> The game however, is awful boring once you've spent 8 years on it.


 
I'm obviously out of the loop.



RipFox said:


> After 8 years ya it gets boring



Move on to any other FTP MMO?


----------



## RipFox (Jul 29, 2011)

Well I havn't played for 8years yet


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2011)

RipFox said:


> Well I havn't played for 8years yet



Then how do you have 50k to give away?


----------



## RipFox (Jul 29, 2011)

Cus it's really easy to get 50k in that game


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 29, 2011)

runescape was my first real MMORPG and still holds my respect
the system is more of a sandbox then a themepark module (witch is what WoW is)
but if i ever go back to playing mmorpgs, i'd go play EVE online


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 29, 2011)

I've played Runescape from 2001 to 2008, and I can say it was without a doubt the best MMO around before it was put on Miniclip; that's what ruined it all.  It then got invaded by eight-years old, trolls, spambots and other assholes, which pretty much killed the community.

Then again, Runescape Classic was and still is extremely good, but with less than 200 players still playing it, it's quite a shame.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 29, 2011)

I used to play runescape, many year ago. Then I realized it sucked and I haven't played another MMO since.


----------



## WingDog (Jul 29, 2011)

I quit runescape after I think 7 years of playing. I had to make sure I would never go back, so I perm banned my account. Dropped 14 mil in a free world before I left, made a few people very happy. Vowed I would never get sucked back into an online game like runescape ever again. Now if you will excuse me, there are computer generated people with guns on COD and they NEED to die.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 29, 2011)

I used to play it a lot but Jagex boned me over and shut down their servers without warning while I had all my crap in my inventory. Their servers dropped, someone else got on my acc, and dropped a full set of guthans and a SS (serra sword)....had they not shut down their server I would have dropped it all in the bank like I always do. /11 mil GP down the drain = ragequit.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 29, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> I used to play it a lot but Jagex boned me over and shut down their servers without warning while I had all my crap in my inventory. Their servers dropped, someone else got on my acc, and dropped a full set of guthans and a SS (serra sword)....had they not shut down their server I would have dropped it all in the bank like I always do. */11 mil GP down the drain = ragequit.*



You sir, are a whimp.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 29, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I've played Runescape from 2001 to 2008, and I can say it was without a doubt the best MMO around *before it was put on Miniclip*; that's what ruined it all.  It *then got invaded by eight-years old, trolls, spambots and other assholes*, which pretty much killed the community.



You're joking right?

Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 29, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You sir, are a whimp.



Not when I was only level 70 at the time. 11 mil was all I had.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 30, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not when I was only level 70 at the time. 11 mil was all I had.



Mmmh, total level > Combat level. I was like level 85 with around 600 mil, because I fished and merchant-ed like mad (I got to top 50 fishers in the game)


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 30, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Mmmh, total level > Combat level. I was like level 85 with around 600 mil, because I fished and merchant-ed like mad (I got to top 50 fishers in the game)



The prestige factor doesn't ring as well though. In WoW, your gear/mounts/titles show off how awesome/time you've wasted. Runescape's equiv doesn't feel nearly as great.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 30, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Mmmh, total level > Combat level. I was like level 85 with around 600 mil, because I fished and merchant-ed like mad (I got to top 50 fishers in the game)



The only time I merchanted was before that stupid fair-trading thing was enacted, I'd buy ADDY G parts and resell it as a whole for about 250k more, only took about 20 minutes too which was dandy. Made my first 2 mil or so doing it then I got guthans and ended up getting 7 mil for my serra sword all through combat.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 30, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> The prestige factor doesn't ring as well though. In WoW, your gear/mounts/titles show off how awesome/time you've wasted. Runescape's equiv doesn't feel nearly as great.



It actually rings just as well, if not better. When I say "I'm one of the best fishers in the game", you immediately know I've wasted a shitload of time to get to be the best, and my cape (they have level 99 capes) shows it off with a special trim. People actively walked up to me and asked for help on fishing, and I legitimately was the most important person in the fishing guild when I walked in, and I was very well known on my world. 

If I see a guy with any random title on his head - I have no idea what the title means, I have no idea what various gear might mean, and I have no visible way of knowing what he's done, without a lot of specific/special knowledge :v


----------

